# Wheel Sealant



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know where I could buy either Poorboys Wheel Sealant or Chemical Guys Wheel Gaurd in Northern Ireland? Preferably either Down/Antrim/Armagh areas?

Thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You've got to be joking?
No-one in the province bothers with anything if it doesn't say Meguiar's, Autoglym, or Turtle Wax on it!
You'll have to do what everyone else does - buy it online from their favourite reseller.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

PJS said:


> You've got to be joking?
> No-one in the province bothers with anything if it doesn't say Meguiar's, Autoglym, or Turtle Wax on it!
> You'll have to do what everyone else does - buy it online from their favourite reseller.


Thought that was probably the case. Just wondered if anyone knew of anyone at all that tends to buy a small amount of stock in. Considering I would need it in a hurry, would I be better just getting Autoglym EGP? Or are there better products readily available in NI that would do a good job? I tried just using normal wax, but TBH it was pretty woeful.


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

I use EGP on alloys after first prepping them with SRP and it works fine,your only other option is too order online,it's no big deal as most of the sellers advertised on here will have the stuff on your doorstep next day.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> I use EGP on alloys after first prepping them with SRP and it works fine,your only other option is too order online,it's no big deal as most of the sellers advertised on here will have the stuff on your doorstep next day.


I didn't think it would be that quick over here. Unfortunately I wouldnt be able to order til tomorrow and need it for Monday, so won't suit me this time, but I will remember that for next time. Think I'll just use the old SRP/EGP combo.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I ordered the poorboys wheel sealant off ebay so im hoping it comes soon!


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

I buy my poorboys/chemical guys of these chaps. Its free delivery and it only takes a few days at he most. They have a good range too.

:thumb:

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/


----------

